

Dropbox Android Beta App - johnnytee
http://forums.dropbox.com/topic.php?id=19231&replies=63

======
whalesalad
Damnit... it's all filled up. -- "Dropbox is giving the first 500 people to
signup early access to the Dropbox Android app." and then later on the page,
"Sorry but the Android beta is full."

~~~
jrockway
Yeah, I was going to use Dropbox, and made an account just because of Android.
But since I can't use it, and I'm in the market for something like this, I
will just use some competing service instead.

How does a beta fill up anyway? Do the bits on the server get too weak to read
after 500 people download them?

------
Adaptive
Definitely buggy. But they released an update within, oh, an hour or so? of
the initial beta, so it's clear they are iterating fast.

Very happy to have it, even w/issues.

------
tomjen3
I wonder why they have to have a closed beta? I doesn't seem to put as much
strain on their servers as the iPhone app (it has less features).

Anybody want to tell me why?

~~~
timdorr
From tons of support requests and bug reports coming in for the same bugs and
issues they already know about from other users, but have to spend
administrative time classifying as duplicates.

------
cgranade
I would love to see Wuala do similar...

